# Toshiba Satellite Pro A105-S4384 Drivers



## Powerstripe (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello,

My laptop (Toshiba Satellite A105-S4384) had originally came with XP, but an operating system failure crashed and the only solution was to format. Well, my restore disc didn't work. I attempted to contact Toshiba, but they want 50$ for the drivers and it isn't even for the correct S-model. I put Vista on since it autodetects drivers just to allow me to use the laptop, but my performance is so sub-par with Vista, that I want to go back to XP, but hence, need the drivers. I was wondering if there would be anyway to get help from you guys. I literally need every driver.

Here's my PC:

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile , 1666 MHz (8 x 208)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM
System Memory 1013 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (08/30/06)

Display:
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (256 MB)
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (256 MB)
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
SCSI/RAID Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Disk Drive FUJITSU MHV2160BT PL ATA Device (149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152624 MB (98589 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (10.0.1.200)
Modem TOSHIBA Software Modem

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


----------



## Powerstripe (Dec 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

The chipset driver is here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

This should be installed first.


The majority of the other drivers can be found on the Toshibs website:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=1495919&rpn=PSAA8U&modelFilter=A105-S4384&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663&selModel=1495919%7CPSAA8U#

Refine the search for XP Drivers

After installing these drivers Post any remaining errors you have in the Device Manager.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

